# Do silkie roosters crow



## nut (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a one year old silkie rooster and I've never heard him crow ever. I've had him ever sense he was born and he never crowed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, the can and do. Some crow more than others.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nut said:


> I have a one year old silkie rooster and I've never heard him crow ever. I've had him ever sense he was born and he never crowed.


mine crows but not all that loud like a large breed

do you have more than 1 rooster?

if so only the alpha roo will crow


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

piglett said:


> do you have more than 1 rooster?
> 
> if so only the alpha roo will crow


Not true, piglett. All of mine will get in to crow competitions. If they happen to start while in the coop it gets quite loud.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Not true, piglett. All of mine will get in to crow competitions. If they happen to start while in the coop it gets quite loud.


 are they all the same age?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now they're pretty close. Before I sold my breeding flock they were all over the map as far as age was concerned. 

I could hear them this morning, at least three were competing in the crow out. One was the 8 year old.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if they are in different pen/coops they enjoy a good crowing contest

but if all together & there are age differences most of the time i find that the alpha does the crowing

the rest don't wish to push their luck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The 8 year old and his pen mate were more than likely two of them in the crow out. Bobble, the 8 year old, has a distinctive crow. I don't think King crows any more at 9 so it was probably the other male that is the same age as Bobble's pen mate.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> The 8 year old and his pen mate were more than likely two of them in the crow out. Bobble, the 8 year old, has a distinctive crow. I don't think King crows any more at 9 so it was probably the other male that is the same age as Bobble's pen mate.


so they are in different pens....understood

i was talking about if they were all in 1 coop


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I said that wrong. Way wrong. It was probably Bobble AND his pen mate crowing along with their neighbor. Well, if King isn't crowing any more it would have to be those three since I only have four Silkie roosters left.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> I said that wrong. Way wrong. It was probably Bobble AND his pen mate crowing along with their neighbor. Well, if King isn't crowing any more it would have to be those three since I only have four Silkie roosters left.


i think we need pictures of these boys if possible


----------



## nut (Jul 27, 2014)

So yeah? I have more roosters but not in the same pin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nut said:


> So yeah? I have more roosters but not in the same pin


Its possible he's just slow to mature. Have you had him in with any hens yet and gotten chicks?

I had one die recently that was never much interested in breeding, never crowed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pics of Bobble and his roommate and the next door neighbor. Plus King who shocked me by breeding my paint girl.


----------



## nut (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes he breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bet one day he lets one loose while you're standing there. If your boys get in to a crowing competition watch to see if he doesn't join in.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope silkies are a little quieter than my large breeds!
I have 7 mature Roos and cockerels that are crowing right now, they are all in the same pen. The two lowest ranking ones wait till they are free-ranging to really let loose, but everyone crows. It gets loud lol.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Pics of Bobble and his roommate and the next door neighbor. Plus King who shocked me by breeding my paint girl.


nice looking bunch you have there, thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can see by the feathers every where, I've got a bunch of them molting. First it was the crazy Hamburg, then one by one they all started. Bobble is half of his normal self. Same with the two black roos.


----------

